

Show HN: Picsee. Faster than Words - rie_re
http://picsee.cc

======
dominickchen
Picsee is an app where you can enjoy visual communication by sharing Camera
Rolls with your close friends and family. Since your photos are sent right
when you take a photo, it’s like sharing eachothers’ visual experiences on the
spot which brings about a feeling of closeness.

------
dominickchen
here's a detailed blog post about how Picsee is revolutionary for digital
photography:

[https://medium.com/picsees-studio/charging-intimacy-into-
the...](https://medium.com/picsees-studio/charging-intimacy-into-the-internet-
fa9eb3c67c77)

